# You can lock yourself out of zodiac DIY



## Applebunny (May 25, 2020)

Just a little PSA: it’s possible to lock yourself out of the current zodiac DIY if you travel to a time travelling island! 

I went to a TT island a couple nights ago and obtained the Libra scale instead of the Gemini closet. Now Celeste only gives me star frags.

Luckily my partner has an abandoned player that I used to get the closet, but this could be a problem if you only have one character.

I didn’t know this could happen before now, so thought I would warn people.


----------



## Reploid (May 25, 2020)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## xara (May 25, 2020)

yikes thanks for the heads up


----------



## toenuki (May 25, 2020)

i barely ever see celeste so it's hit or miss for me i got the taurus tub so ig im up to date


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 25, 2020)

Do you specifically have to get a time-sensitive Celeste recipe from Celeste in a time traveling town to get locked out of the one currently available? Or is just visiting a town that's time traveled to a different zodiac sign time enough to lock you out?


----------



## Skunk (May 25, 2020)

Hmmm.. interesting. you don't have all the Celeste DIYs, right? I TT and farm Celeste a lot.. for hours on a friends island, and usually she's in a different month each time when I run these sessions, and I haven't experienced this!! 
I wonder if the most recent patch messed up Celeste in some way?

Celeste will only give you the zodiac from the month she is in, and if you have it, you'll get a normal DIY but if you have all of those you get various fragments, same is if you have all the zodiacs, you just get fragments!


----------



## Applebunny (May 25, 2020)

kiwikenobi said:


> Do you specifically have to get a time-sensitive Celeste recipe from Celeste in a time traveling town to get locked out of the one currently available? Or is just visiting a town that's time traveled to a different zodiac sign time enough to lock you out?


 I’m not sure! I think it’s just the zodiac specific ones? I travelled to so many different towns to collect all the regular DIY from her and never bothered to check/cared if they TTd.

The issue didn’t happen to me until now, so I’m thinking it’s just the time specific zodiac ones. But I can’t be sure!

	Post automatically merged: May 25, 2020



Skunk said:


> Hmmm.. interesting. you don't have all the Celeste DIYs, right? I TT and farm Celeste a lot.. for hours on a friends island, and usually she's in a different month each time when I run these sessions, and I haven't experienced this!!
> I wonder if the most recent patch messed up Celeste in some way?
> 
> Celeste will only give you the zodiac from the month she is in, and if you have it, you'll get a normal DIY but if you have all of those you get various fragments, same is if you have all the zodiacs, you just get fragments!


I have all the regular ones, but not the zodiac ones. I’ve been collecting them when the actual zodiac rolls around (except now I have the libra scale too haha) 

I never knew this was an issue until it happened to me!

I visited Celeste twice after getting the Libra scale and both times she just gave me star frags. At least one of these towns I’m sure was a non TT town and my bfs player got the Gemini closet from her.


----------



## Skunk (May 25, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> I’m not sure! I think it’s just the zodiac specific ones? I travelled to so many different towns to collect all the regular DIY from her and never bothered to check/cared if they TTd.
> 
> The issue didn’t happen to me until now, so I’m thinking it’s just the time specific zodiac ones. But I can’t be sure!
> 
> ...



Wait, so if you have all the regular ones, then you should just get fragments, until a new month rolls around.. unless you went to a different Celeste?


----------



## Applebunny (May 25, 2020)

Skunk said:


> Wait, so if you have all the regular ones, then you should just get fragments, until a new month rolls around.. unless you went to a different Celeste?


I went to three different Celestes. One gave me the Libra scale so I’m assuming that island was in October. I went to two different Celestes after that and couldn’t get the Gemini closet. At least one of them I’m certain did not TT so would be in Gemini season.


----------



## Skunk (May 25, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> I went to three different Celestes. One gave me the Libra scale so I’m assuming that island was in October. I went to two different Celestes after that and couldn’t get the Gemini closet.


Hm, interesting, thanks for posting about it! ^^


----------



## Gazer297 (May 25, 2020)

Happened to me as well.  Luckily I used my sons character to get it as only one of us needs to know it.  I didnt even learn the Libra scales.  I traded it away and she still would not give me the closet.  I wonder if this means I wont get the scales again.


----------



## Uffe (May 26, 2020)

This game has issues. I hope they fix this.


----------



## Applebunny (May 26, 2020)

Gazer297 said:


> Happened to me as well.  Luckily I used my sons character to get it as only one of us needs to know it.  I didnt even learn the Libra scales.  I traded it away and she still would not give me the closet.  I wonder if this means I wont get the scales again.


I guess we will see when October comes around! Libra is my zodiac sign so I do like that I have it haha. If only I could get some Libra fragments.


----------



## Gazer297 (May 26, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> I guess we will see when October comes around! Libra is my zodiac sign so I do like that I have it haha. If only I could get some Libra fragments.


Yeah I should have just learned it but I thought I would be able to get the closet if I just didnt use it.  Apparently she remembers...lol.  Luckily I dont care if I have to just get it on my sons character as long as I can make the item somehow.


----------



## Saralie (May 26, 2020)

This happened to me. I collected all the regular Celeste DIYs and visit my TTing friends when they get Celeste so I got some Zodiac DIYs out of order. I was able to fix it by TTing myself to the month that I was missing.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 26, 2020)

This happened to me too  Luckily I can use my husbands switch to get the DIYs at least..


----------



## niko@kamogawa (May 26, 2020)

This is rather alarming. I should consider checking the host first before making a visit. Thanks!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 26, 2020)

Yikes. I was wondering about this, but luckily never got any Zodiac DIYs on time travelled islands. Hopefully I can get all regular Celeste DIYs this month so I don't have to travel to different islands anymore and risk it. Cuz then I could just talk to Celeste whenever she's on my island since only the Zodiac DIY will be left so no need to travel trying to collect them all.


----------



## Applebunny (May 26, 2020)

Saralie said:


> This happened to me. I collected all the regular Celeste DIYs and visit my TTing friends when they get Celeste so I got some Zodiac DIYs out of order. I was able to fix it by TTing myself to the month that I was missing.


Good that there’s a way to fix it! I don’t like TTing that far ahead so it’s not ideal though. Hopefully it sorts out next month for me.


----------



## Lattecakes (May 26, 2020)

Thanks for posting about this. I will keep an eye out to see if I am experiencing this as well. I think my little cousin TTs and I went to his island a few times. One of the times I went, he had celeste there, I was able to get the gemini diy. Maybe it also depends on how far a person is TTing like is it many months versus a few days or hours?


----------



## Saralie (May 26, 2020)

Lattecakes said:


> Thanks for posting about this. I will keep an eye out to see if I am experiencing this as well. I think my little cousin TTs and I went to his island a few times. One of the times I went, he had celeste there, I was able to get the gemini diy. Maybe it also depends on how far a person is TTing like is it many months versus a few days or hours?


It occurs when you receive the Zodiac DIYs out of order. Since we're Gemini season you should be fine.


----------



## Gazer297 (May 26, 2020)

I really hope I get next months without a problem and I didn't mess myself up totally.  I dont time travel so not sure how I would fix it.


----------



## jo_electric (May 26, 2020)

I was wondering why she gave me star fragments tonight. Thanks for posting about this.

Edit: but I got the Gemini closet last. Does this just mean I’m up to date or does she usually give repeats?


----------



## MKInfinite (May 26, 2020)

I don't know if everyone knows, but you can not receive two Celeste DIYs on the same day, no matter if you go to another island or your own.

Let's say you find Celeste on your island and you get a DIY, then you go to your friends island (no matter if someone is on May or December or whatever) your friend also has Celeste. She will NOT give you another DIY, she will just go thru her normal conversations as if she already gave you one. You, on your file, NEED to TT in order to get another DIY from Celeste.

So this is probably what happened, I had that happen one time actually. I went to a friend's island because he had Celeste and she gave me a normal non zodiac DIY, when I went back to my island, Celeste was paying me a visit and I thought I would get another DIY because hey, I went to another island, but no, she was acting as if I had already talked to her.

It also doesn't matter if you get DIYs out of order, you will still get whatever month you're in Obligatory DIY. A friend of mine TT to February and I got the Pisces lights, and I was still able to get the Taurus bathtub without any problems. 

The game just doesn't want you to abuse Celeste by going to different islands, which is why that check is in place. The check goes away the next day, be it by waiting normally or by TT and then you're able to get more DIYs from Celeste.


----------



## Applebunny (May 26, 2020)

Gazer297 said:


> I really hope I get next months without a problem and I didn't mess myself up totally.  I dont time travel so not sure how I would fix it.


I’m wondering the same thing... I also noticed my character is only getting regular fragments, no zodiac ones. Bf’s player got zodiac ones. Not sure if it’s just a coincidence. 

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



jo_electric said:


> I was wondering why she gave me star fragments tonight. Thanks for posting about this.
> 
> Edit: but I got the Gemini closet last. Does this just mean I’m up to date or does she usually give repeats?


Yep just means you’re up to date.  You hey star fragments after you collect all her regular DIYs.

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



MKInfinite said:


> I don't know if everyone knows, but you can not receive two Celeste DIYs on the same day, no matter if you go to another island or your own.
> 
> Let's say you find Celeste on your island and you get a DIY, then you go to your friends island (no matter if someone is on May or December or whatever) your friend also has Celeste. She will NOT give you another DIY, she will just go thru her normal conversations as if she already gave you one. You, on your file, NEED to TT in order to get another DIY from Celeste.
> 
> ...


This wasn’t on the same day, it was over three days.


----------



## MKInfinite (May 26, 2020)

Large and Zodiac fragments are rarer than the normal ones, so not getting one or the other is, sadly, normal, especially if you wish on a low number of stars. You get "better" chances at getting Zodiac fragments if you wish on a lot of stars, and even then, you're at the mercy of the glorious Animal Crossing RNG


----------



## Lattecakes (May 26, 2020)

Saralie said:


> It occurs when you receive the Zodiac DIYs out of order. Since we're Gemini season you should be fine.


Ohh, thank you for letting me know. I will have to be careful to not get the DIYs out of order now haha


----------



## AmyK (May 26, 2020)

The issue was described in this thread as well. I'm still annoyed by this because it doesn't make sense to me that Nintendo actively prevents Celeste from giving you your "correct" recipe the next time you meet her...


----------



## Gazer297 (May 26, 2020)

Since I had Celeste in my town tonight I just started another character and got the star wand. Next time hopefully the character should get the gemini closet and I will just do it that way each month to get the recipe.  That way my son can learn his and I wont feel like I am missing something...lol.


----------



## Applebunny (May 26, 2020)

AmyK said:


> The issue was described in this thread as well. I'm still annoyed by this because it doesn't make sense to me that Nintendo actively prevents Celeste from giving you your "correct" recipe the next time you meet her...


Thank you so much for linking that. So if I understand correctly, if I let zodiac period roll over I should be able to get the correct DIY next month as normal. That makes me feel a lot better actually.

	Post automatically merged: May 26, 2020



Gazer297 said:


> Since I had Celeste in my town tonight I just started another character and got the star wand. Next time hopefully the character should get the gemini closet and I will just do it that way each month to get the recipe.  That way my son can learn his and I wont feel like I am missing something...lol.


Yeah I was pretty bothered by the possibility of them being permanently out of order haha.


----------



## AmyK (May 26, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> Thank you so much for linking that. So if I understand correctly, if I let zodiac period roll over I should be able to get the correct DIY next month as normal. That makes me feel a lot better actually.


Oh, you're welcome! I figured the information might come in handy for some users. It's definitely managable (unless you are extremely against TT and/or have no other characters), but still a bit of a nuisance. Hope you can get your recipe!


----------



## Sefyre (May 26, 2020)

MKInfinite said:


> Large and Zodiac fragments are rarer than the normal ones, so not getting one or the other is, sadly, normal, especially if you wish on a low number of stars. You get "better" chances at getting Zodiac fragments if you wish on a lot of stars, and even then, you're at the mercy of the glorious Animal Crossing RNG


I maxed out my Wishing achievement on the first night I got a proper meteor shower... 

But even with all the star fragments littered everywhere the next morning I didn't get ANY large star fragments.

A month later, I wished on maybe a dozen and I got a large fragment from the handful of fragments that I found.

I hate RNG sometimes.


----------



## Sloom (May 26, 2020)

oh crap lol, I've been visiting Celeste on different islands every day
looks like it's time for me to die


----------



## eminyan (May 26, 2020)

ty for the headsup! i havent experienced this myself thankfully


----------



## jumpluff (May 26, 2020)

This sounds like what happened to some people who came to visit my island on the first night of Gemini season... they reported that they didn't get the closet, and instead frags, when they didn't have the recipe yet. Most people got the recipe as normal, just those two (who were very active in DIY trading and probably got the other recipes before Gemini).

At the time, I thought it was some time zone related thing, because I'm in Australia and it might not have been the 21st there. But it sounds like it was this. Good to know, hopefully it gets patched soon.


----------

